
The Iceberg Secret, Revealed (2002) - Tomte
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2002/02/13/the-iceberg-secret-revealed/
======
j-angnoe
> A good interior decorator is constantly bringing their client swatches and
> samples and stuff to choose from. But they would never discuss dishwasher
> placement with the client.

I think this is an excellent metaphor, taken from the article. It suggests
that your client does not understand the majority of what you do. True, that's
why we are the experts that get hired to do the job. They put their faith in
us to build the things they don't understand. It seems to me that this is a
risk. How can we objectively assess that what we've delivered is the right
thing, if the client cannot grasp the solution we've built? It's probably
impossible.

Another point that worries me is that in order to convince decision makers, it
should look good... This leads to the thought that a good programmer === good
designer, in their eyes, which obviously will not be the case. There is this
facade we can pull up to hide the potential mess; just make sure it looks good
and no one will notice (or care) about what is underneath. This is an open
pathway for deceit to enter the stage, right?

Wouldn't it be better if the client takes the responsibility to know and own
what (s)he's buying, and know it truly?

